# Reloj digital



## Chueko_sa (Jun 23, 2007)

Estaba buscando un diseño de un reloj digital descentente doble (tipo los q se usan para jugar ajedrez), y ademas q pueda programarlo para poder jugar a tanto tiempo por jugada. La idea es despues armarlo.

Desde ya gracias


----------



## quimypr (Jul 2, 2007)

Yo tmb estoy interesado en un proyecto parecido, lo voy a hacer con 3 contadores para cada reloj individual, 3 decodificadores y 3 displays, y un cristal con divisor de frencuencia. El mio lloegara solo hasta los 10 minutos.
Tengo todo desarrollado en el Workbench. En un par de semanas comienzo a construirlo. Si quieres subo el esquematico.
Hasta q tiempo pensas hacer el tuyo?

Bueno si t prendes podemos hacerlo entre los dos, el tema es q yo no se programar pics. Sino seria mucho mas facil que con integrados comunes

Saludos


----------



## Chueko_sa (Jul 3, 2007)

Lo ideal seria q se pudiera ajustar a 3 horas totales y hasta 1 minutos por jugada (en el otro modo). Yo no tengo problema en trabajar en equipo   asi q me estaria copado si podes subir el esquematico. ¿que contadores vas a usar? y ¿Que son los pics?(¿memorias?)

Gracias por contestar


----------



## quimypr (Jul 3, 2007)

BUeno aca esta el esquematico, lo hice con el workbench que no tiene pulsador ni interruptor de un efecto, por eso los interruptores de dos efectos para setear el tiempo, y resetear los segundos a 0. El "pulsador (A) en el reloj de la izquierda setea los minutos, yl el pulsador (S) resetea los segundos.

Los integrados que use son los 74192, que es un contador binario decimal, o sea q cuando llega al 0 o al 9 pasa al 9 o al 0 respectivamente y no pasa al 15 o al 11. El problema q tengo es q no es facil de conseguir por donde yo vivo, y encontre otro contador binario decimal ascendente descendente el 4029, el tema es q en el workbench no esta el 4029 y no se como se usa porque no entiendo muy bien el datasheet.

Otra complicacion que tenia era con el clock, yo uso uno ideal pero la onda seria poner un crystal con un divisor de frecuencia. Y no se como hacer para cambiar de un reloj a otro (capaz con un flip-flop), y q pare el clock, pero q despues cuando vuelva a inciciar marque lo que falta de tiempo para completar el segundo, no se si se puede hacer.

Hasta 3 horas no debe ser dificil, el problema es que son muchos displays o los podes compartir, o sea q cuando sea por ejemplo 2 horas 59 marque 2:59. Cuando tenes 45 minutos y 3 segundos marque 45.03, cuando sea 35 segundos que marque 00:35, o tmb podria marcar las centesimas.

Los pics son microcontroladores algo asi como circuitos integrados programables. El tema es que todavia no se, lo veo en el colegio el año q viene.

Vos q conocimientos tenes de electronica, porque yo recien estoy empezando en la electronica digital, y estaria bueno que alguien nos pudiera ayudar en este proyecto. Yo abri un foro parecido a este pero no tuvo nada de exito...

Bueno espero q t guste el esquematico.

Saludos


----------



## Chueko_sa (Jul 11, 2007)

disculpa la demora de la respuesta pero me colgue porque tuve una semana de pruebas
el circuito q me mandaste no lo entiendo muy bien podrias darne una breve descripcion del funcionamiento . Sin embargo aca van un par de ideas:
- tal vez podamos usar un conversor serie/paralelo para cambiar el reloj y q nos mantenga los datos.
- para cambiar de un reloj al otro creo q un flip-flop JK o RS funcionaria (el 4027 tiene ambos)
- lo de compartir display me parece bien porque la idea es q en el modo "tiempo base" se jugue en un tiempo HH:MM y el otro modo "tiempo rapido" q se vea en los displays MM:SS

Respecto a lo de los microcontroladores yo recien empeze a verlos, estoy en 5to año del secundario y estudio electronica.


----------



## quimypr (Jul 12, 2007)

bueno al fin lego la respuesta jaja

olvidate del esquematico q t pase, es q decidi cambiar de integrado para mi reloj, uso el 4510, porq el 74192, no lo consigo por ningun lado, y ademas esta mas caro me dijero, el 4029 o iba a usar pero no tiene reset, y yo lo necesito para reseteare los segundos.

jejeje

aca me agarraste q es un conversor seria paralelo??

para  cambiar de un tiempo al otro, lo que yo voy a hacer es usar un flipflop, pero comun, set reset, con compuertas nand, por ahora es lo unico q tengo ya q el JK no se como funciona

claro en e display se veria HH:MM, cuando el tiempo sea mas de una hora, MM:SS, cuando el tiempo sea mas de un minuto, y SScentesimas de segundos no se como abreviar jajaja), cuando le quede menos de un minuto.

yo tmb estudio electronica, pero estoy en 4to vos en q colegio estudias, electronica??? 

saludos

despues voy a subir el esquematico de lo q tengo hasta ahora


----------



## william sanchez (Oct 4, 2011)

Hola amigos
Quisiera Saber que me hace falta para terminar mi reloj digital con contadores 74192
lo que pasa es que necesito que me de las 12 horas  y pase a las 01 horas, el problema es que da la hora militar de 12 horas a las 24 horas ¿como ago para solucionar este problema? gracias por su pronta rpta.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 4, 2011)

Yo estuve participando en un tema similar pero lo estoy haciendo con un PIC en el cual el programa va conmutando los 8 displays, ya subí el archivo completo con esquema y programación y no es nada fácil...

esta en otro hilo del foro..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...84-salen-minutos-invertidos-11041/index3.html


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 4, 2011)

Hola.

Cuando llegue a 13 horas carga en el 01 en los integrados 72192 de las horas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## william sanchez (Oct 4, 2011)

Gracias, me fue de gran ayuda.


----------

